# Kent & North Wales Light Railway



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Looking forward to making contact with some more large scale interior modellers ...

Greetings from the Kent & North Wales Light Railway - a live steam layout in the basement



http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

You put in a lot of work. 

I didn't see a connection between the upper and lower loops. Are they completely separate?


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Good eye! No, the upper loop is completely separate (ca 12 inches above the lower) and I didn´t fi nd a way of linking the two - live steam is notoriously difficult to do on an incline. However, Regner in Germany are now making a live steam rack railway loco, so all bets are still on ....


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

That trackwork is beautiful. Dual gauge turnouts... Gorgeous!

Nice big room, too. Thanks for sharing!


Scott


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice scenery and work on your layout. It is not often that we see live steam run on an indoor layout. Thanks for sharing. 

Terl


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Terl, thanks for the posting. I should have some more pics to post on Youtube soon, which will show the buildiings that are "emerging". I just like to combine the details of indoor modelling with live steam!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee 

Check out the new buildings now on video with live steam on Youtube,


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful layout ...and in a basement ! Lots of effort and attention to detail is visible.

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y-6...m_NUEx4NKs


Tree planting time here on the Kent & North Wales LR as winter begins to set in. Only another 100 or so to go ...


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

New video of a Regner "Vincent" making its way through Kent, passing the newly planted trees before crossing the bridge to North Wales and following the harbour branch line past the new warehouses, with a view of the village of Portmeirion in the background above the upper loop with newly planted trees.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-76kuCzq8Y


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI9FwN1sY0U 

And by request this is a longer video with two trains ciculating on the upper and lower tracks and views of the new planting and building, this time from above.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow nice, wish I had room for something like that. My innie is quite a bit smaller.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow nice, wish I had room for something like that. My innie is quite a bit smaller. 

Ok Vic...who do have to kill or what do you have to sell to get a basement for your model railroad?


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

No persons were harmed in the making of this railway, though the current Mrs K&NWLR has put out a contract on me ....


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

More pictures from the Kent & North Wales Light Railway ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpC...U24xqfmA0J


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a link. but my cursor does not convert to the "index finger" when I touch it. You may need to repost. 

Sorry, but thought you would want to know. 

Yours, 
David Meashey 

P. S. The link does work at the LSC site. Nice photos!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee

New pics from the K&NWLR


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the latest. Hey do you have a sketch of your track plan you could share?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I enjoy your layout photos and films!!! 

What an eclectic mix of engines you have in your stable! some real gems it there too. It looks like perhaps you have custom painted some as well?


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

I started off with the British-outline Roundhouse locos that are in apple green livery on the lower loop. Then I got three British-outline Pearse locos which are painted in GWR green. All locos were lined out by Lightline. After that, my procurement policies on the K&NWLR became a little "broader" .... and a number of Accucraft UK and Germany locos were purchased ..... 

The current Mrs K&NWLR has a number of questions regarding management practices.


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl6aaRTyOdM&context=C3d4d301ADOEgsToPDskJX_STuO8Cq0kU24xqfmA0J 

More pics from the Kent & North Wales Light Railway, including the new lighthouse in the harbour and some details from the layout.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent videos of your wonderful layout. You have gone to great lengths to create such intricate detail.


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Many thanks. And congratulations on your website!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out the tree planting on the indoor live steam Kent & North Wales Light Railway. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/KandNWLR?feature=mhee


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06CjmcL72UU&context=C3358f9eADOEgsToPDskJX_STuO8Cq0kU24xqfmA0J 

After engineering work on the upper line, live steam passenger traffic resumes ...


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Awesome layout with tons of character, keep up the good work!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Many thanks. Still a lot of work to do ...!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally some HD video of the indoor live steam (well, partially) Kent & North Wales Light Railway. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAF4Q8oPkGw&list=UULlKJMtxAYktFh5INiWKFiw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great looking layout!!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks! Promise to post some more stuff soon!


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UtN...ature=plcp

A HD video view of the trackwork on the upper and lower loops of the K&NWLR, including the dual gauge (32mm/45mm) sections, with some live steam locomotives to make it a little bit more fun ...


----------



## K&NWLR (Dec 9, 2011)

Back again after a break for "real work", here´s a video of progress on the K&NWLR, including more tree planting, together with a running in session with an Accucraft "Peveril" from the Isle of Man, and some more stuff besides.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-ri...ature=plcp


----------

